# Are there "baby wipes" for dogs



## JackShepherd (Dec 16, 2010)

Jack absolutely hates baths and loves to get muddy so I was wondering if anyone has come across a baby wipe type product for dogs and if so could you recommend a brand and where I could find them?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Your meaning something like this??

Dog Shampoo Wipes - Discount Pet Supplies - Dogs Cats Birds Fish Aquatic Reptiles & Small Animals


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I use generic hypoallergenic baby wipes. Fragrance/alcohol free. Pretty cheap.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I "dry clean" them with wet tea towels. If it's just a regular spot cleaning, I use baby wipes... I'm pretty sure it's the same thing as the pet wipes but for the price of 50 pet wipes you can probably get 3,000 baby wipes  
If you add the word "pet" to any baby product it give you a licence to make it exponentially more expensive apparently.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

We have a box of these when the kids need a quick whipe down....

Earthbath Hypo-Allergenic Wipes#


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

generic unscented baby wipes are cheapest - I buy the Target brand ones for my kids and the dogs and the cats.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've used Nature's Miracle wipes--no lingering perfumey scent. But to be honest, I have just as good results with a small towel sprayed with a vinegar/water mixture. If Stosh gets especially dirty I'll give him a 'sponge bath' with warm water and a little bit of hair conditioner which makes my husband jealous


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

There are dry shampoo sprays as well, mist the coat and then towel dry vigorously.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Kiehl's makes a nice one of those! Spray, towel off, then brush


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> I "dry clean" them with wet tea towels. If it's just a regular spot cleaning, I use baby wipes... I'm pretty sure it's the same thing as the pet wipes but for the price of 50 pet wipes you can probably get 3,000 baby wipes
> If you add the word "pet" to any baby product it give you a licence to make it exponentially more expensive apparently.



Agree.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I have a 2 year old, I buy the wipes from Costco, less than $20 bucks for a huge box of wipes. There's 100 wipes per pack, 900 total in the box.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I use the Natures Miracle dog wipes. I got them from Petsmart.


----------



## JackShepherd (Dec 16, 2010)

thanks so much for the advice everyone!


----------



## vomSHRINER (Jan 31, 2011)

Believe it or not Paul Mitchell makes an all natural wipe specifically for dogs. The salon owner my wife uses gave them to us when she found out we just bought the pups. The are great smelling and work well. All natural and tested on humans not lab animals. If there is a Paul Mitchell retailer near you, check with them. Also check on line.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Earthbath makes some nice wipes for dogs. They also make waterless shampoos:
For Dogs :: earthbath® - totally natural pet care


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

we just use regular boring baby wipes unscented. I buy a case at walmart and between the kids and the dogs it still lasts a good long while.


----------

